# Henry's Lake Opener



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone adventuring up North this weekend for the opener? We are going to fish Henry's Saturday and Monday then give the Madison and Hebgen a try on Tuesday depending on how Henry's is fishing. I still need to beat my old mans big fish from last year.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice, I will be in yellowstone this weekend, I doubt I will venture over and join that zoo though. Maybe in a month or so.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I will be up there but not sure if i will attempt the lake or not. Still debating it. No boat or tube right now so i would be shore fishing and the last 2 years i have had small success with the shore. Good luck to you on beating your dads big one. My grandpa's 12 ponder is still the bar i have to hit and it's not lookin so good for me. I always get stuck at 5 pounds.


----------

